# Is this DP? Feeling Non/Existent/Invisible?



## RainyDaze (May 5, 2014)

This is by far the worst thing I've ever felt. I literally feel like I don't exist. Like people can't see me, like I can't "feel" me, like I'm not sure how anything is getting done because I don't feel like I'm here at all. I feel like I've died and am a walking ghost. Please, please, please, tell me this is common to DP.


----------



## RainyDaze (May 5, 2014)

Anyone? Please, I'm having a major crisis here


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

That's a clasic symptom of dp.


----------



## RainyDaze (May 5, 2014)

will it ever go away? i feel like i don't remember what it's like to feel normal. i know i haven't always felt this way but it feels like i have.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

trust me i feel the exact same way as u do now. its very scarey i know. i dont know how i know how to do things even.dont know how my brains working its like im no where. this is dp yes. everything seems terifying doesnt it. i know how horrible it is but try try try to distract. ur mind needs time to recovr. Let it do its thing. i was crying just an hour ago because i was terrified of how i felt. but trust me its part of this. u can pm me if u want.


----------



## RainyDaze (May 5, 2014)

thank you. it's horrible. i just keep trying to remind myself it's "just" dp/anxiety, nothing more. so difficult.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i know ye, its so hard to imagine. do u feel like u are seeing things for the first time. and do u have this doom feeling about being here.


----------



## RainyDaze (May 5, 2014)

not so much. more so i just feel empty and like a cut-out without a self or soul, so that my life and memories just seem to belong to someone totally else. i feel like i've died and all that is the past i can't get back to. so now everything around me stays the same but my inner response to these things is different/off because i don't know where 'i' am in it all, its a constant low level panic. it just feels like things are somehow happening but i have no agency in any of it. i'm trying to get a job right now and i just keep thinking, who is the one who will be working? how will i get anything done without a self?


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

TAKE UR MIND OFF IT FFS


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey there

This is *very* common to DP/DR. Losing the sense of self can be experienced in different ways, and one way is the feeling of invisibility or even "alive but dead". You are not alone, nor are you going crazy. I have experienced this as well. Not going to lie, it may take a while to learn how to deal with these symptoms, take some time and analyse how you are feeling, and why. Once you become a little more familiar with the loss of self, you can learn how to deal with it and "fix" it.

Best of luck to you : )


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

gasspanicc said:


> TAKE UR MIND OFF IT FFS


I wouldn't bother posting if you're going to be unhelpful and frustrating.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

im not trying ot be unhelpful, in fact im trying to give you the most useful advice. but listen the floaty feeling GOES away, trust me dont give it attention, take a nap do something to relax. its jsut a sensation.


----------

